# some croc pics



## da_donkey (Jun 25, 2013)

....


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 25, 2013)

just random pics im finding on my old computer


----------



## baker (Jun 25, 2013)

Always good seeing large croc pics. Wouldn't mind doing more of that sort of work eventually. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## Varanoidea (Jun 25, 2013)

That's a monster. :shock: Shame there isn't many of those that size left in the wild.


----------



## BIGBANG (Jun 25, 2013)

thats not the big bugger out the back of malcoms park in Broome is it?


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 25, 2013)

ShinkirouYui said:


> That's a monster. :shock: Shame there isn't many of those that size left in the wild.



there isnt?


----------



## scorps (Jun 25, 2013)

Theirs still a few big monsters in the wild, spend enough time in the creeks up north mate and youll find them.


----------



## BIGBANG (Jun 25, 2013)

7.5mt Salty getting around Adelaide River


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 25, 2013)

7.5 i'll believe that when i see it !!! heres hoping ;-)


----------



## BIGBANG (Jun 25, 2013)

yeah could be urban legend stuff, just what i have been told by some fellas up there


----------

